# Immersion Reading: Turn off the highlighting?



## Hunterr

Can the highlighting be turned off in Immersion Reading? Or can it be set for sentence to sentence, instead of word for word? Or the highlighting turned to a lighter shade of gray? 

I get motion sickness VERY easily, and the constantly adjusting text highlighting is making me nauseous.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

I don't know of any way to turn off the highlighting; it's kind of the point of "immersion reading, I think?  Anyway, I couldn't figure out how to change it, either.  You might try another background.  I could barely see the dark gray highlighting on the black background with white text.  On sepia, the highlighting seemed darker than the gray did on the white.

Betsy


----------



## Jesslyn

Can you just use the audio book app?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 2


----------



## backslidr

I'm new to the Fire and I'm trying immersion reading for the first time. I'm finding the highlightling a little distracting, but I think I can get used to it if I give it some time. I've also tried clicking on the Audiobooks tab and just listened to the book from there without any text and that's pretty nice too.


----------



## SheilaJ

This may be a clueless question, but what is immersion reading?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It's when you have the paired audiobook playing as you read the ebook; it highlights the words.  


Betsy
Sent from my iPod Touch using Tapatalk


----------



## LaRita

Is it possible to use immersion reading without a wifi connection?  I recently bought the Fire HD and downloaded both the ebook and audiobook of Sarum by Edward Rutherfurd.  I'm at my office where there is no wifi, and the play button is grayed out.  Seems silly to require a wifi connection if both the book and the audio are on the device.  Help anyone?


----------

